# Ion air pro



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone is using this? I like the looks of it, just curious if they have any problems once on the slopes.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I looked at it but the video quality was not close to that of a gopro or contour. I did like the pod system though. There is a new one coming out... so if it hasn't been released yet, I would wait for it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We use these to film a lot of the POV shots and wide angle shots in Parks and Wreck. They're super solid. Color quality is better than Contour or NoPro and the microphones pick up everything.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> We use these to film a lot of the POV shots and wide angle shots in Parks and Wreck. They're super solid. Color quality is better than Contour or NoPro and the microphones pick up everything.


That's pretty cool to hear! I had seen some comparison videos, and the GoPro seemed to handle everything better, but that could be some fuck up on whoever did the comparison. 

What kept me from getting it is the lack of higher recording frame rates. That is where the Hero-3 shines. Can't beat 120 fps at 720p.

If I was looking for a POV camera, I'd go Ion, except that it seems to have a questionable helmet mount.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like I'll be waiting to see how the new one compares.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Ion Air Pro 2 Review | Helmet Camera Reviews

Looks like it was either just released, or is just about to be.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

*go budget or go big?*

Check out the Drift HD Ghost:

Best battery life
rotating lens
2" LCD
best form factor
best Wi-Fi app
best helmet mount - removable with one hand even with gloves on
etc...

I use the RF remote to fire multiple cameras, one set to 1080p and another to fire a photoburst mode. RF is way better than Wi-Fi as it doesn't eat your batteries on both devices. The Drift is double the money, but you'll get what you pay for. My 10 cents...









^^ Robbie Knab of http://www.phatmanboardshop.com/


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I've been looking at the ghost also. But I like not having a waterproof case also since I live by a lake and go riding my jet skis in the summer time


----------

